# Topsoil



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi All, Was looking at some topsoil today for driting my tank and find some at Lowe's call Garden-pro it had organie compost,age pine bark and dolomite lime in it. Is the Dolomite lime safe. Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The dolomite lime will mess with your water chemistry. It's best to stay away from that.


----------



## snichols (Jun 18, 2013)

You are mineralizing correct? A good idea is to run the soil through a screen to remove the bark pieces.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You are looking at soil conditioner or potting soil. All that organic matter is not top soil. I do not care what the manufacturer calls it. 

Top soil is the sort of dirt that is out there in the garden. A blend of sand, silt and clay (these are technical terms for particle sizes) with some, but not much organic matter.


----------

